# Good news wish me luck!



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

Hello friends,

I received a card in the mail from the town of Malden. I thought they were going to hire off the new list, but then I got a card in the mail. Wish me luck.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Go Get Em' Proud!!
Best of luck pal...


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2005)

Good Luck!


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

best of luck :thumbup:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

:baby13: Good luck!!:jump:


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

Yeah, thanks everyone. I was shocked I got a card from Malden. I heard they seldom hire new officers. I went to sign the list today. They're looking to hire 3 officers and have sent cards to about 7 people, myself included. Their sole Haitian creole speaking officer left to join the MSP. I'm the only one out of the 7 that's fluent in Haitian creole, this may just be my lucky break.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

my father retired from malden after 30 years on the job.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

holy crap, congrats. how'd it go?


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

EOD1 said:


> holy crap, congrats. how'd it go?


Right now nothings going on. I think I was the first to return my card because mine was the only signature on the list. It said we had to return it by the 22nd of this month, so I'm sure I won't be hearing anything else until after that date. All I know is they're looking to hire 3 officers and I rank 3 on the current list. I don't want to count my chickens before they hatch, but I think I got a good shot.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

well damn good luck man. isn't that where u were hoping to get on?


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

EOD1 said:


> well damn good luck man. isn't that where u were hoping to get on?


EOD1, I'm willing to get on any dept that will take my a$$. Hopefully I won't get deployed before this happens. Does anyone know if they still hold your position if you're called into active duty before you start the academy?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I know we've had our differences, but congrats, that is truly awesome!


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

kttref said:


> I know we've had our differences, but congrats, that is truly awesome!


Thanks Kttref, now I must say something nice about you.......You seem less irritating today......Just joking! This means a lot coming from you, thanks!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Brat! :innocent:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

ProudAmerican said:


> Yeah, thanks everyone. I was shocked I got a card from Malden. I heard they seldom hire new officers. I went to sign the list today. They're looking to hire 3 officers and have sent cards to about 7 people, myself included. Their sole Haitian creole speaking officer left to join the MSP. I'm the only one out of the 7 that's fluent in Haitian creole, this may just be my lucky break.


So unless you really F it up, you're golden. Best of luck to you! 8)


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

RPD931 said:


> So unless you really F it up, you're golden. Best of luck to you! 8)


I dunno, I've been asking around and have been told Malden is HIGHLY political. I can only do my best and hope to God for the best.


----------

